# Schaltschrankbau / Vorraussetzungen



## wincc (2 März 2008)

Hallo 
Kann mir jemand hier sagen was die Beruflichen Vorraussetzungen sind um sich im Schaltschrankbaugewerbe Selbständig zu machen?
Also Schulabschluß, Lehre, Fortbildungen usw.


----------



## marlob (2 März 2008)

das gabs hier schon mal. Lese dir mal diesen Thread durch
* 	Welche Quali um Verdrahten zu dürfen ?*


----------



## wincc (4 März 2008)

hmm irgendwie scheit die frage immer wieder aufzukommen

könne mal jemand ne kleine faq schreiben zum thema wie mache ich mich im schaltschrankbaugewerbe selbständig .. was muss ich beachten und was sind die vorraussetzungen????

nich mal die HWK kann dazu viel sagen


----------



## wincc (11 März 2008)

schade das keiner mehr dazu schreiben kann


----------



## MSB (11 März 2008)

Im Prinzip ganz einfach:
Ausbildung: (Natürlich Oder)
- Dipl Ing
- Staatlich gepr. Techniker
- Meister

Bude bei der HWK entsprechend anmelden.

Und schon bist du selbstständiger Elektro... was auch immer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

